# Status einer dynamischen erstellten "Checkbox[]" ä



## gb5256 (25. Mai 2005)

Hallo ihr Cracks da draußen, 

bin total neu in Java und bräuchte da nen Tipp:

Ich habe eine Seite, wo ich mit PHP dynamisch checkboxen erzeugen lasse.
Diese heißen alle gleich: "name" = chkbox[]"; "value" = "nummer<?php echo $nr.[db] ?> "
Die eckigen Klammern im Namen brauche ich, da ich nach dem Abschicken der Seite (senden-btn) das daraus erzeugte Array auslese und die markierten Boxen (jetzt ja Werte) in der MYSQL-DB abspeichere.
So weit so gut.

Jetzt möchte ich aber zur Laufzeit dass beim klicken von bestimmten Boxen auch andere sich automatisch an und auschecken, da es eine gewisse Hierachie innerhalb der Boxen gibt.

Beispiel: ich möchte wenn chkbox[1] angeclickt wird, soll auch chkbox[2] angehen.

Wenn ich nun bei chkbox[1] ein "onclick" einfüge und es mit einem javascript verknüpfe, so passiert leider gar nichts, da ich mit:

"document.form.chkbox[2].checked = true" nichts erreiche. 
Anscheinend kann javascript mit den eckigen Klammern nichts anfangen. 
Fehlermeldung: "Objekt fehlt"
(??? BITTE BERICHTIGT MICH WENN ICH HIER FALSCH LIEGE" ???)

Ich habe dann schon probiert, den Namen der "Chkbox" in eine Variable "varchk" zu stecken und dann in obigem Befehl statt chkbox[2] eben varchk, aber das funktioniert auch nicht.

Kennt Ihr eine Lösung?
Vielleicht kann man ja über die element(id) gehen, aber ich weiß nicht, wie ich von Objekten, welche nicht mit (this) zum script geschickt werden, die elementid herausbekommt.
Ferner ist dann mein Frage, ob sich diese elementnr beim dynamischen erstellen der Seite ändern.


Wäre schön, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte..

MFG
gb5256


----------



## Dreezard (25. Mai 2005)

Vor dem ersten Post bitte Lesen!

Java hat nichts, null, niente mit JavaScript zu tun!


----------



## Roar (25. Mai 2005)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6099
verschoben


----------



## Marc-André Aßbrock (25. Mai 2005)

Also ein ähnliches Problem hatte ich letztens auch. Ich bin dann auch auf id umgestiegen. Der Code ist dann z.B. folgender:

```
document.getElementById("chkbox1").checked=true
```
Die ids kannst du dann über php erzeugen. Falls ich es machen soll bräuchte ich allerdings die entsprechende Zeile, damit ich den Code ergänzen kann. (In der Hoffnung dass dein Code nicht zu kompliziert für mich ist)

MfG
M.A.


----------

